# Philadelphia Snow Predictions 2017-2018



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

What's everyone's thoughts on this upcoming winter? Do you guys think it will be a rough winter or an easy winter? Lots of snow or lots of ice? 

My prediction: 1 big storm, 4 storms around 6 inches or so, big storm hitting in February.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

multiple pita storms with meltdown in between


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe City Tow will come along and give you his opinion. I think he's from Philly, right?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> Maybe City Tow will come along and give you his opinion. I think he's from Philly, right?


City tow, he before my time?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> City tow, he before my time?


No, you were definitely around before and after him. If you search his name and read some of his old posts I'd bet that you'd remember. Big talker, made everybody laugh at his B.S.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> No, you were definitely around before and after him. If you search his name and read some of his old posts I'd bet that you'd remember. Big talker, made everybody laugh at his B.S.


He was definitely before me lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Collision said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on this upcoming winter? Do you guys think it will be a rough winter or an easy winter? Lots of snow or lots of ice?
> 
> My prediction: 1 big storm, 4 storms around 6 inches or so, big storm hitting in February.


So your saying way over average


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I miss big nick


----------



## Brian Ivey (Nov 14, 2017)

I think near average snow. There will be some cold and mild swings. Overall this should be a more typical winter compared to the last couple of years. Tired of the blowtorch winters!


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Sup guys, What are we expecting as of now for December? hopefully a few salting events, maybe something to put the plow down. Ease into December making some easy money. Last February it was Raining.....


----------



## Brian Ivey (Nov 14, 2017)

duramax plow said:


> Sup guys, What are we expecting as of now for December? hopefully a few salting events, maybe something to put the plow down. Ease into December making some easy money. Last February it was Raining.....


We will have some cold air intrusions. I would be surprised if there wasn't at least a few salting events. The pattern might be more active to the north, but if things come together a couple of those could be plowable.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

We have snow on the radar for Friday. looks like a salting event at the very least. Signs are looking good for the winter so far.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Now at this time, snow estimates are 2-4 inches.... Is all of you guys ready? Prepared to plow? You guys have enough salt. We will be at least Salting this weekend. At the WORST case scenario I'll be salting twice this weekend.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> Now at this time, snow estimates are 2-4 inches.... Is all of you guys ready? Prepared to plow? You guys have enough salt. We will be at least Salting this weekend. At the WORST case scenario I'll be salting twice this weekend.


Weather works, our meteorologist is saying most likely .5-2 inches, im ready, hoping to make some easy money.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Collision said:


> Weather works, our meteorologist is saying most likely .5-2 inches, im ready, hoping to make some easy money.


Yeah, well know a lot more tomorrow, but the estimates increase from the first possibility of a dusting to now 2 inches, And the temperature will be below freezing late Friday night. With the storm bring Cold air with the snow.

Just don't want to be caught with my pants down! Heck, I'm down 1 snow blower, the pull string broke today while starting them up and testing...


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

You think it will snow now?


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> You think it will snow now?


Hell yeah, at least a coating, my guess is 1-3 inches


----------



## Brian Ivey (Nov 14, 2017)

I think 3 inches is likely. Maybe a bit more on the far east side of town. Light snow starts overnight, but likely won't accumulate till after sunrise. Could be some moderate to heavy bursts later morning into the afternoon. The snow should pull out early evening. Temps will be near freezing, but pavement is still mild so there will be salting, but probably not widespread pushing.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Good way to start the season off. You guys didnt believe me it was gonna snow and stick. 

Was you guys well prepared to do a lot of salting?


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> Good way to start the season off. You guys didnt believe me it was gonna snow and stick.
> 
> Was you guys well prepared to do a lot of salting?


I said 1-3inches, I was prepared.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Everything iced up last night, but I still had a fun time taking pictures of my truck, worked one long day lol


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking Good man, I think we will be in for a harsh winter, meaning a LOT of small events. Lots of hours in the truck. 
Its a few more events on the radar this week, Salting events. I'm about to go check lots, make sure nothing iced up.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

They are calling for 1-3 inches for Wednesday lowblue:


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> They are calling for 1-3 inches for Wednesday lowblue:


Who is?


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Collision said:


> Who is?


Ever Changing weather., So far the weather pattern shown for Wed night, we will get hit Light. But that one has potential to give us a decent amount of snow if it tracks more to us. But at the least it will be a Salting event.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks like optimistically salting... or nothing. Just eh, nothing major. I predict a system around Christmas time


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Collision said:


> Looks like optimistically salting... or nothing. Just eh, nothing major. I predict a system around Christmas time


How did you make out so far? Just made it back in the house Sunday 3am, been out since Friday 3am. The Traffic on Friday was INSANE. How did You make out?

Christmas, at the least we will be salting... Jinx it and we get 6 inches...


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> How did you make out so far? Just made it back in the house Sunday 3am, been out since Friday 3am. The Traffic on Friday was INSANE. How did You make out?
> 
> Christmas, at the least we will be salting... Jinx it and we get 6 inches...


Earlier in the week, I think it was Tuesday, we plowed from midnight till 920am, then friday we plowed from 3pm and didnt get home till 730am


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

How we looking for Christmas. Bring on the White Weekend., let it just be clean up for Christmas... I'll take any of it though.If I have to go out for Christmas., Let it be something to Plow.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

duramax plow said:


> How we looking for Christmas. Bring on the White Weekend., let it just be clean up for Christmas... I'll take any of it though.If I have to go out for Christmas., Let it be something to Plow.


Stormy period but well see how much of the cold can come into our area.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Probably just salting so it doesn't ice up on us


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

My friend's dad (meteorologist trained by the airforce) thinks there could be a storm on Christmas night, Ill keep you all posted.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Over 4 inches next friday., into saturday???? Next week going into the weekend going to be crazy!You ready?


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> Over 4 inches next friday., into saturday???? Next week going into the weekend going to be crazy!You ready?


Ill believe it when I see it, too far in advance.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

We'll surely get something along the lines of no sleep from it being a longer term event. At least, its what it is shaping up to be. 
So you just plow as a sub? or fo you have your own accounts and Salt?


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> We'll surely get something along the lines of no sleep from it being a longer term event. At least, its what it is shaping up to be.
> So you just plow as a sub? or fo you have your own accounts and Salt?


Im kind of embarrassed to say it cause of the other guys on here, but I only have 1 of my own contracts and I just sub for the rest, always looking for more work


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Collision said:


> Im kind of embarrassed to say it cause of the other guys on here, but I only have 1 of my own contracts and I just sub for the rest, always looking for more work


Nothing to be embarrassed about. They key is NOT Revenue. But profit. More risk being the owner of 8 -20 accounts. I have 6. It's a lot of work. More over, its a lot of upfront money. It's worth it when you finally get paid. Still building my capital. If you are subbed, it will be much easier for you to save up, and do it once you get $20K or more for your business.

You want the easy money for now, and Learn to be efficient,. Take shorter passes to get your lots done., So when your fully on your own, you can increase your profit.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> Nothing to be embarrassed about. They key is NOT Revenue. But profit. More risk being the owner of 8 -20 accounts. I have 6. It's a lot of work. More over, its a lot of upfront money. It's worth it when you finally get paid. Still building my capital. If you are subbed, it will be much easier for you to save up, and do it once you get $20K or more for your business.
> 
> You want the easy money for now, and Learn to be efficient,. Take shorter passes to get your lots done., So when your fully on your own, you can increase your profit.


Very true, its just you see guys on here with like 30 trucks and im just here with a truck and snowblower. I do a really nice job tho, I treat other peoples lots like my own. So far its been alright, I just want to move into bigger lots that seem "more fun " to plow. I hate doing these little runts of lots, Im sick of being a lot jockey. But since I just started out, I have to "put my time in" so to say. Ill get there. This winter, Ive already paid for my truck and then some, which is great. Do you need any subs?


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Collision said:


> Very true, its just you see guys on here with like 30 trucks and im just here with a truck and snowblower. I do a really nice job tho, I treat other peoples lots like my own. So far its been alright, I just want to move into bigger lots that seem "more fun " to plow. I hate doing these little runts of lots, Im sick of being a lot jockey. But since I just started out, I have to "put my time in" so to say. Ill get there. This winter, Ive already paid for my truck and then some, which is great. Do you need any subs?


I can always use someone reliable., if I get backed on a storm, or I can always take on another contract. PM me your info, rate. We may can work something. You don't have a passenger with you., make him jump out, get the curb lines and stuff like that.
Yeah, I only have 3 vehicles. I see some ppl on here with fleets, thinking, they must have 100's of thousands in capital., because that is a lot of money for insurance per month. 
But for me., Taking it slow since i'm 3 years in, some of these guys been here since I was in middle school LOL


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

The Weather Pro's are calling for 11-28 inches next friday and a noreaster and January 7th a possible noreaster.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Now we are down to 1-3... thats a let down and a half.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Now down to 0.5-1.5, damm.


----------



## HarryTHook (Dec 29, 2017)

We had a stick read of 3" in eastern Montgomery Saturday, easy work. Looks like Thursday is gonna be nothing above the I-95 line.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

HarryTHook said:


> We had a stick read of 3" in eastern Montgomery Saturday, easy work. Looks like Thursday is gonna be nothing above the I-95 line.


My friend's Dad thinks there'll be noreaster, he's a meteorologist


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

North philly got 5-7 inches thursday, snow was wet and heavy, not dry and fluffy. Over all, the futher west we went, less snow, montco got 3-5.


----------



## HarryTHook (Dec 29, 2017)

Collision said:


> North philly got 5-7 inches thursday, snow was wet and heavy, not dry and fluffy. Over all, the futher west we went, less snow, montco got 3-5.


S.E. Montco up to 6" wet, once over the city limits it was a mess. 1 truck down before storm, and I ripped out a trans line in the middle of it. Back up truck out, only took about 13 1/2 hours total.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

So far nothing new or exciting, just a salting since the last post. Hopefully February will be an excellent month!


----------

